# Happy 40th Birthday Tubular Bells



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Used to know all the instruments - now can only remember the first one is 'grand piano'


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

2 slightly distorted electric guitars, mandolin
Can't remember anymore


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

cwarchc said:


> 2 slightly distorted electric guitars, mandolin
> Can't remember anymore


Tu-Bu-Lar Bells


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Glockenspiel

Am resisting the temptation to google them


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm going to have to pull the cd now and play it


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I always preferred TB II, but then it was the first one I heard. This could get messy but I will ask it anyway: why isn't tubular bells classical music?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

quack said:


> I always preferred TB II, but then it was the first one I heard. This could get messy but I will ask it anyway: why isn't tubular bells classical music?


LOL. *Equally Messy: Why IS tubular bells classical music?*

I'm rather fond of this live performance in some out of door venue... everyone having quite a good time....


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Among others, I remember the Piltdown Man. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

"Spanish guitar and introducing acoustic guitar"


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

quack said:


> I always preferred TB II, but then it was the first one I heard. This could get messy but I will ask it anyway: why isn't tubular bells classical music?


Was a fan of Oldfield from about 1974 onwards - especially Ommadawn and Hergest Ridge, but, in order to develop indie credentials, I left behind my prog and hippie roots.

When I rediscovered my early 70s heritage, and that TBII existed, I sought it out, and was duly impressed that although it was an obvious retread, it had some merit. I like Alan Rickman's variation (90s dry rather than Viv Stanshall's 70s stoned) and the two lead tunes are very catchy.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

TIL Mike Oldfield recorded this album when he was nineteen.

Oldfield approached (and was rejected by) many established record labels. Some of the rejections were because they believed the piece to be unmarketable. Oldfield played the piece for Richard Branson, who decided to give Oldfield a chance. Branson honored the importance that _Tubular Bells_ had to the Virgin empire by naming at least two of his aircraft _Tubular Belle._


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

To any Mike Oldfield fans out there: Tonight at 9:00pm BBC4 is showing a documentary called "Tubular Bells: The Mike Oldfield Story." 

I am definitely looking forward to this, although I do wish some of Mike's other works would get some attention for a change!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Winterreisender said:


> To any Mike Oldfield fans out there: Tonight at 9:00pm BBC4 is showing a documentary called "Tubular Bells: The Mike Oldfield Story."
> 
> I am definitely looking forward to this, although I do wish some of Mike's other works would get some attention for a change!


I've already got the recorder set


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

My first experience with this piece was actually a cover version from the "Synthesizer Greatest" album. I must've been 11 or something. Some consider the Synthesizer Greatest series sacrilege, but I still kinda like these more or less cheesy covers.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I suppose Tubular Bells just about works as a synth remix 

Does anyone enjoy Mike's 90's output? My favourite by far is "The Songs of Distant Earth" and I would probably rank it among my favourite pieces of music by any composer! It is a sci-fi inspired suite, mostly synth-driven but with very melodic guitar nonetheless, and I think Mike masterfully handles a series of recurring leitmotifs to conjure up some very evocative images.

Another great release is "Amarok" which is one hour of uniterrupted but constantly-changing music, sometimes wacky but sometimes very beautiful, in this case completely free of synth. Unfortunately a few misguided attempts at "comedy" prevent this from reaching the same levels of perfection as "Songs of Distant Earth" but I still recommend it.

Annoyingly I can't watch the new BBC documentary until someone puts it on Youtube!


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Tubular Bells came out when I was still at school. Our English teacher at the time was so taken by it that he spent an entire lesson playing it to us. I loved it immediately and went out and bought it. I still have this early vinyl recording with the black & white Roger Dean-designed virgin label and laminated cover.
I bought Hergest Ridge when it came out with all the pops and crackles from the dodgy vinyl due to the oil crisis at the time (I have a similarly crackly Phaedra by Tangerine Dream). My favourite Oldfield albums are Ommadawn and Incantations by far.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Mike has just announced the details of his new album, a rock album called "Man On The Rocks." I imagine this will be disappointing, as are most of his "rock" efforts. I think he is also planning TB4 however ...


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I kinda wish he'd go back to overdubbing live instruments, and maybe explore more of those long-form, folky minimalist-ish tunes. I don't think his compositions work especially well on virtual instruments.


----------

